

Discovered: The Great Atlantic (not to be confused with Pacific) Garbage Patch - cwan
http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/04/15/v-fullstory/1580554/a-2nd-garbage-patch-plastic-soup.html

======
byoung2
Here are some disturbing images of pollution around the world:
[http://www.rapingmothernature.com/2009/06/01/awful-
pictures-...](http://www.rapingmothernature.com/2009/06/01/awful-pictures-of-
pollution/)

